# wykasowana zawrtość /boot co zrobić???

## lethalpl

 :Twisted Evil:  Pracując na koncie root wykasowałem zawarość /boot w partycji rozruchowej. Teraz w czasie uruchamiania gentoo dostaję błąd 15 gruba i na tym koniec. Gentoo mam zainstalowane na dysku sata. Partycja rozruchowa to /dev/sda1. Wszystkie dokumenty miałem pod kontem root i teraz nie mogę się do nich dostać. HELP!!!

----------

## Arfrever

Przy użyciu LiveCD wchrootuj się do systemu plików odpowiadającego '/' w twoim zwykłym systemie, przeinstaluj GRUB:

```
emerge -atv1 grub
```

I przeinstaluj Linux:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

// Jeśli są tu odpowiednie pliki:

make install
```

Sveikinu

ArfreverLast edited by Arfrever on Mon Aug 28, 2006 11:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ukl

Uprzedzając kolejne pytanie  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> I przeinstaluj Linux:
> 
> Kod:
> 
> cd /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

----------

## Ph0eniX

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Przy użyciu LiveCD wchrootuj się do systemu plików odpowiadającego '/' w twoim zwykłym systemie, przeinstaluj GRUB:
> 
> ```
> emerge -atv1 grub
> ```
> ...

 

poza tym, bedziesz jeszcze musial napisac nowy grub.conf

ale nie jest az taka wielka strata - wszystko inne powinno byc.

----------

## Yatmai

A mamusia nie uczyła, żeby nie korzystać z konta root'a ?  :Razz: 

Wiem, że wypadki chodzą po ludziach, ale w każdym portalu dla Linuksowych Newbie trąbią, żeby z root'a nie korzystać, a przy su/sudo baaardzo uważać  :Smile: 

----------

## lethalpl

"Tylko dwie rzeczy sa nieskonczone: wszechswiat i ludzka glupota. Chociaz co do tego pierwszego nie mam pewnosci." A. Einstein

Wszystko ladnie wszystko pieknie tylko pojawil sie problem z chrootem. Korzystam z Knoppixa i handbooka. W zwiazku z tym ze mam juz zalozone partycje na dysku przechodze od razu do montowania. Po kolei: 

mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo, 

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot,

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

i wszystko jest ok.

Teraz pytanie: czy musze rozpakowywac tarballa stage i portage snapshot?, bo to pominalem

Potem zrobilem:

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

ale przy chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash dostaje blad chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error

Czy jesli rozpakuje tarballa stage i portage snapshot i zainstaluje to, to nie utrace tego co mam w starym systemie na /dev/sda3?

----------

## Yaro

Witam.

Nie musisz nic rozpakowywać, chyba że chcesz sobie wszystko nadpisać   :Very Happy:  . Jak chcesz się chrootować musisz korzystać z livecd o tej samej architekturze, na której masz postawiony system, czyli nie możesz się chrootować z 32 bitowego Knoppixa jeśli masz system 64 bitowy (zakładam że taki masz).  Prawdopodobnie dlatego masz ten błąd.

..::Milu Edit: ort!

----------

## lethalpl

rzeczywiscie mam 64 bitowe gentoo. sciagnalem minimal live cd, zrobilem chroot, uzylem genkernela, zainstalowalem gruba i wyedytowalem grub.conf ale teraz przy uruchamianiu systemu dostaje grub error 19 z komentarzem: "linux kernel must be loaded before initrd". O co tu chodzi??

konfiguracje gruba mam taka jak w handbook dla genkernela

----------

## vanbastek

Sprawdź /boot/grub/menu.lst, wygląda to jakby grub nie widział kernela tylko samo initrd które jest mu w tym momencie do niczego niepotrzebne. Mówiąc "tak jak w handbooku" chcesz powiedzieć że bezmyślnie przepisałeś? Może dlatego nie działa  :Razz: 

A tak w ogóle spróbuj zrobić kernel ręcznie, kiedys trzeba  :Smile: 

----------

## lethalpl

nie bezmyslnie tylko z modyfikacjami tak zeby wszystko sie zgadzalo

recznie probowalem ale w ogole nie zaskoczylo

po recznej konfiguracji jadra i kompilacji grub uruchamial sie ale po wybraniu gentoo do uruchomienia wyskakiwal czarny ekran a potem powrot do menu wyboru systemu do uruchomienia

----------

## VsMaX

milo by bylo jakbys mimo wszystko wkleil nam tu wpisy z grub.conf i

```
uname -a
```

  :Razz: 

----------

## lethalpl

udalo sie z tym wszystkim dojsc do ladu ale to z genkernelem nie zadzialalo nie wiem dlaczego.

opisze to o jakiejs ludzkiej porze co i jak a teraz dobranoc

----------

## lethalpl

Na początek nagrałem gentoo livecd w wersji 64 bitowej bo taka posiadam. Po uruchomieniu szybka konfiguracja sieci "ifconfig eth0" i "route add default gw" i juz mozna korzystac z linksa co jest całkiem pomocne w takich sytuacjach. Dalej tak jak radziliście chroot do systemu:

```
mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

cd /mnt/gentoo

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot)" $PS1"

potem konfiguracja jądra 

cd usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

make && make modules_install

cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel
```

probowalem z genkernelem ale potem po zainstalowaniu gruba dostawlem blad 19 "Linux kernel must be loaded before initrd" a reczna konfiguracja jadra jest przydatniejsza i potem wszystko trwa krócej.

pozniej jeszcze tylko:

```
emerge grub

nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

a w grub.conf:

```
default 0 

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel ktory skopiowalismy po kompilacji root=/dev/sda3
```

i to zakonczylo moj problem ze skasowanym katalogiem /boot

Dzieki za pomoc

..::Milu Edit: dodane znaczniki dla zwiększenia czytelności.

----------

## milu

Apel to kolega czytał?? Proszę się zastosować.

----------

## lethalpl

[SOLVED] o to chodzi??

----------

## milu

 *lethalpl wrote:*   

> [SOLVED] o to chodzi??

 

A co? Rozwiazany ten problem w końcu czy nie?? Bo z wątku wynika że tak.

----------

